# 5Ds screen replacement tips?



## longtallkarl (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a student abused 5Ds, in need of a focusing screen replacement. I found a supplier of OEM replacement screens on ebay, but was wondering if anyone had any experience with this particular bit of surgery?

As I recall the 5Ds/sr have additional mirror dampening and possibly a more precise focussing screen placement due to the higher resolution than the 5DmkIII, which is the closest model I can find a youtube video of.

A search of the forums brings up only one reference to someone having done it, but I was wondering of there were any other success or horror stories out there?

Thanks,

K


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2017)

Canon sells various thicknesses of focusing screen shims that allow for adjustment of the screen to be in perfect focus when the lens is focused on the sensor. You can replace the screen and see first if it is fine. There may be a shim already in place, I'd first try it with the shim if that is the case.


----------



## eli452 (Nov 6, 2017)

Look up http://www.focusingscreen.com/
I bought one for 7D mk I (which do not have a user replaceable focusing screen. Used his instruction and did it with ease. Found the reference to the site on Zeiss web site.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2017)

While this is for the original 5D, its a lot more complex than a seller of focus screens would like you to know. After all, they would not sell many if buyers had to follow the correct process.


----------



## longtallkarl (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks Mt Spokane and Eli!

I was looking at focusingscreen earlier, but didn't notice the installation instruction link. (duh...)

K


----------

